# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Клуб Анонимных Женатиков- застольный  фрагмент на свадьбе, юбилее

## Львовна

*Клуб Анонимных Женатиков* - застольный  фрагмент на свадьбе, юбилее  

от дуэта Д.Евочки

_Мужской клуб… и двое под дождем, компроматы на любимую анонимно и зонтик…. при чем он тут вообще? 
А главное! Ни слова о том, что «…главней всего погода в доме»._

[img]http://*********ru/8886083.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********ru/8879939.jpg[/img]


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

УЧАСТВУЕТ: весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: нет

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## дюймовка

такая прелесть!!!!!!
на любой праздник подойдёт
я б расплакалась-если б мне муж сделал   ЭТО
а компромат-Я в точку.....

----------

Львовна (09.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Нинуль- это ты прелесть!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Спасибо, что доверяешь нам, спасибо за созвучие души!  :Tender: 



> я б расплакалась-если б мне муж сделал ЭТО
> а компромат-Я в точку.....


...старались сделать что-то приятное- немного стёбное, немного лиричное  и для женатых пар, пАтАмУшта, на мой взгляд, в наших программах не так много внимания им уделено :Blush2:

----------

дюймовка (09.03.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Провела на двух свадьбах- 11 и 12 марта. Компании разные по возрасту и менталитету. Оба раза... самой понравилось. В финале, поняла, что у кого то наступит второй медовый месяц.... романтично получилось. А в первой...это надо видеть, как девочки пытались "вставить" свои пять копеек, а мужики "шипели": "Забыли? вас нет!!! Тут только мы, мужики" :Taunt:  В общем, у меня у самой появились два любимых момента- "Клуб" и "Тост за семью". :Blush2:

----------

дюймовка (16.03.2016), Львовна (16.03.2016), Окрыленная (17.03.2016)

----------

